# Anyone up



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Finally got the grandkids to bed have all 4 girls for sleep over they all helped carry rocks up for my tank make over anyway they hyped me up now I am wide awake lol


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

It's not like it late...it Sat night. But my kid has a early morning hockey game..... the sun won't even be up then.  ..The joys of being a hockey parent.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I am!!! Took forever to get the baby to sleep today lol


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Where does he play is in the city or are you going out of town.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Fortunately, just local house league. I'm not driving to Detroit for games.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Well thats good I had two girls who were forever dating guys from the Barrie Colts . I was forever driving around picking guys up and driving them home. Thankfully they had curfews on weekends .


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Up? I've been up since 4:45 am! 

+1 On hyped up Pat - I've finally started up on my stand build. Only had time for the 2 x 4 framing, but tomorrow hopefully I'll have the rest of the cuts done!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

1:48am

facebook, data entry, msn chatting, and gtaa browsing


----------

